# Anyone give birth in North Carolina - W-S/ Triad area or Chapel Hill Women's Birth & Wellness Center?



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

My first baby is due September 26. I'm in Winston-Salem and have been seeing the OBs at one of the Wake Forest Medical Center groups (the high risk group, just because of my age - I'm 40 - otherwise I'm healthy and have had a complication-free pregnancy to date). I'd been planning to deliver at Forsyth Medical Center (Center for Women's Health) like most people around here do. My general attitude has been that I'll go to the hospital with a strong preference for a 'natural' birth (as natural as you can in a hospital), but leave my mind open to the possibility of an epidural if I decide during the process that I absolutely need it.

However, I'm now starting to consider switching to the birthing center at Chapel Hill to deliver, if they can fit me in. It's sort of last minute... My doctors at Wake seem pretty open to my preference for a natural childbirth experience and have said they welcome a birth plan & doula if I'd like that. At my appointment yesterday, the doctor mentioned that they tend to induce when you are over a week overdue, but it didn't seem like that was hard and fast (since then I've been researching pitocin, and know now I definitely don't want that!). But I have learned that Forsyth, where I was planning to deliver, does not have birthing tubs and now I'm thinking I should maybe open my mind to consider other options, even it it means traveling over an hour...

I am wondering if any of you Triad mommies have given birth at the new center at Forsyth, and also if anyone has traveled this far to the birth center in Chapel Hill (Women's Birth and Wellness Center). Also, are there other options I should consider - hospitals nearby with nice birthing facilities including tubs for example? Anything in Greensboro? Midwives who deliver in hospitals around here? I sort of doubt my husband would be open to the idea of a home birth.

Also, does anyone have a doula they'd recommend in this area, or know where I might look to find one?

Thanks!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Hey,

You'll get lots of good answers if you post this over in the NC section of Finding Your Tribe. I've known several people who had GREAT experiences at the birth center: it's an all-round excellent place. I've also had friends deliver at UNC with the MWs there and were pleased with how things turned out--I don't think they have birthing tubs there, but I'm sure they have tubs you can labor in (they did even at Durham Regional where I had my first, and it's pretty no-frills).

Good luck! In any case, my advice is to go with whatever will make you most comfortable and assure you the birth experience you want.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Hey,

You'll get lots of good answers if you post this over in the NC section of Finding Your Tribe. I've known several people who had GREAT experiences at the birth center: it's an all-round excellent place. I've also had friends deliver at UNC with the MWs there and were pleased with how things turned out--I don't think they have birthing tubs there, but I'm sure they have tubs you can labor in (they did even at Durham Regional where I had my first, and it's pretty no-frills).

Good luck! In any case, my advice is to go with whatever will make you most comfortable and assure you the birth experience you want.

Thanks XanaduMama! I did post this in the NC finding your tribe section, and have received one reply so far. It's good to hear your friends/ acquaintances have had good experiences. I'd love to hear about people's experiences at Forsyth (in particular, at the new center for women's health there) as well as the birthing center, since we might end up sticking with Forsyth, given that it's a 2 minute drive down the street rather than an hour and a quarter. More importantly, it looks like it might be too late to get into the birthing center - they are almost full for September.

About Forsyth, my doctor the other day mentioned Forsyth doesn't have birthing tubs, but I just read online about the labor/ delivery / recovery rooms (LDR - all in one) and apparently they do have "tubs and showers". I'm only interested in laboring in a tub, not actually giving birth - but I suspect a small bathtub would not be nearly as helpful as something larger?? I am signed up for some birth classes there, and will be getting a tour, so I should find out more soon.

Of course, the tubs are not the only issue. A birthing center would just be so much more supportive of a natural delivery. Reading the hospital brochure, I see that while in the LDR you go on a clear liquid diet. I understand from some posters here at MDC that eating gives you much more energy, and that makes sense! Is the liquid diet in case of emergency c-section? Do most birthing centers let you eat? Just one issue among the many I imagine I'd confront at the hospital...


----------



## madiesmommy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm in Greensboro. No tubs here or in High Point for birthing, just for laboring. I am having a home birth, but think the world of the Chapel Hill birth center. You might want to come join www.triadmommies.com/forum. There are a couple doulas that are on there and at least one nurse that works at the birth center - join the NL/AP forum and post your question. You'll get a lot of response!


----------



## madiesmommy (Dec 10, 2007)

PS, there is a doc in High Point that is phenomenal for natural birth that alot of us love, and I hear you can get a great natural experience at High Point Regional over hospitals. Go join TM and we can fill you in there better. My username is the same...


----------



## ellesmom (May 20, 2008)

I live in Greensboro and I work at the Birth Center. It is a drive, but one that is well worth it. We have moms drive from 2-3 hours away sometimes. It just depends on what you want and what you are comfortable with. None of the local Triad area hospitals have birth tubs (Women's, HP regional, or Forsyth). As far as doulas, I would recommend Becky Hale www.birthdaysdoula.com


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey there! I gave birth at the BC in Chapel Hill in May. It was an awesome experience!!







: The midwives were very sensitive to my wishes to have a hands off birth, and yet were there when I needed them. I gave birth in the water (an amazing experience in and of itself).

If you want to know more, feel free to PM me.


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

I get my annuals done at the Birth Center. They are amazing! I would definitely birth there over a hospital. The midwives are so nice and very, very NCB friendly. And they have an awesome boutique there too. Baby wraps, cloth diapers, mama pads, books, wooden toys, nursing wear, all kinds of great stuff.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for the responses. Though I am usually pretty even keeled I'm very sad and upset right now. I got in touch with the Chapel Hill birthing center today to try to set up the tour. I had been told last Wednesday that I wouldn't be able to get on the list for September until we took the tour and had my records transferred. I knew time was very tight, but the people I spoke to Wednesday said there were still 3 spaces left. After speaking to the business director who sets up tours, I spoke to a nurse to ask some medical questions. While we were on the phone the business director left the office for the day, and as she was leaving she told the nurse to tell me she'd call me the next morning if I wanted to take the tour. I told the nurse to please have her call me. I myself was distracted on Thursday and Friday because my husband had surgery Thursday and spent Thursday night to Friday in the hospital. The business director never called, so I called first thing this Monday morning, and she tells me they've decided not to accept anyone else. Though I was late coming to the idea of the birthing center, the past week it seems I've gotten my heart set on it.

I guess I'll just have to work with the other options. Thank you all for your ideas and suggestions. I'll start looking into doulas for one thing.


----------



## ellesmom (May 20, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. Here is the website for the Dr. That madiesmommy was talking about. A lot of people really like him and he is very pr- natural childbirth. He also has a midwife in his office, and she is wonderful as well. Good luck on the search. I know it can be difficult this late in the game, but you gotta do what feels right for you and your baby.


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

Can I just tell you that Dr. is awesome? I've heard him speak at a NCFOM event and he's completely in support of normal birth and homebirth midwives.


----------

